
Survival of the Best Fit - aaossa
https://www.survivalofthebestfit.com
======
Epskampie
Well done! It’s not really a “game” as there is no challenge, but it succeeds
in explaining the issue in a captivating way.

~~~
moose462
No it doesn't, because it always will choose based on color, even though you
may hire explicitly based on skill for instance. What it's missing is that it
is the human component that evaluates a person's skill influenced by the
color, before giving the information to the algorithm. So this whole charade
just seems forced.

